# Jual-Beli-Lelang > G.O & Keeping Contest Koi >  Keeping Contest High Quality Jumbo Tosai ISA Showa

## pieth

Sahabat KOIS , tidak terasa kita sudah di tahun 2022, and sudah saatnya lagi kita semua mengasah keahlian dan kejelian kita dalam hobby kita bersama, KOI. Kami dari KOI’S bertekad untuk selalu meningkatkan standard keahlian dalam memilih dan memelihara KOI serta mempersiapkannya untuk bertanding.
Oleh karenanya, kali ini kami mempersiapkan 70 ekor High Quality Jumbo Tosai Showa ISA
akan ditentukan dengan sistem LELANG dimulai dari saat ini sampai 26 Juni 2022

Tata cara lelang :
Lelang dimulai dengan Harga Rp 4.500.000 dengan kelipatan Rp 100.000, ending 26 Juni 2022 pukul 21.00 Waktu server KOIS.Pemilihan Koi dilakukan dengan cara memposting nomor ikan beserta nilai Rupiahnya.Dalam kurun waktu 21:00-21:05 ada yang ngebid maka otomatis lelang untuk semua ikan diperpanjang 5 menit dari 21:05, dan berlaku untuk seterusnya. Contoh: 21.00-21.05 ada yg bid lelang, maka waktu untuk semua ikan diperpanjang menjadi 21.10, apabila ada yang bid lagi pada waktu 21.06-21.10, maka waktu lelang diperpanjang menjadi 20.15, dst.Koi sudah harus dilunasi selambat-lambatnya tanggal *28 Juni 2022*. Jika tidak ada konfirmasi dari peserta yang menang lelang dalam waktu tersebut di atas, maka panitia BERHAK untuk menawarkan ikan tersebut kepada bidder ke-2.

Masa KC : 26 Juni 2022 - 26 Maret 2023 ( 9 Bulan )

Pembayaran dilakukan ke rekening :
A/N : Kurniadi Prakasa Pieth
BCA cabang GREEN GARDEN, JAKARTA BARAT. 
A/C 2533 2222 34

Copy bukti pembayaran diupload ke forum ini atau WA ke 087868882200 (Pieth) 


Total Hadiah sebesar *Rp 65.000.000,-*

Grand Champion sebesar _Rp 25.000.000,-_
RGC sebesar _Rp 15.000.000,-_
Juara 1 sebesar _Rp 12.500.000,-_
Juara 2 Ssbesar _Rp 7.500.000,-_
Juara 3 sebesar _Rp 5.000.000,-_
_NB Akan Keluar jika Omset mencapai Rp 315.000.000,-_ atau semua ikan ter BID

Jika Tidak mencapai Omset maka total hadiah menjadi
GC 5% dari Total Omset
RGC 4% dari Total Omset
1st 3% dari Total Omset
2nd 2% dari Total Omset
3rd 1% dari Total Omset


Penjurian akan di lakukan oleh 3 Senior Kois mix Kois Judge
Bobot Penjurian : _Overall beauty and growth rate_

PENGAMBILAN / PENGIRIMAN IKAN
Pengiriman ikan dapat menunjuk agen travel atau angkutan yang dipercaya, dan biaya kirim serta packing adalah tanggungan dari peserta keeping contest ini.
Posisi Ikan di Citeko 

TATA CARA UPDATE
Pengumpulan Foto dan Video bisa di post di forum Kois atau di lampirkan kepada pihak penyelenggara sebelum deadline yang di tentukan
1. Foto Ikan Menghadap Bawah
2. Video dengan Background biru dan tidak noise cahaya (agak dapat terlihat dengan baik)

LAIN – LAIN :
Hal lain yang belum diatur dalam “Rule of The Game” akan diputuskan sesuai kelaziman dan adalah hak penyelenggara untuk memutuskannya.

TATA CARA BID:
Mohon untuk Nge-BID ikan dengan format sebagai berikut #bid kode-ikan=nominal. Contoh: #bid 99=4500 maka otomatis akan direkap oleh system sebagai BID ikan no 99 dengan angka Rp 4.500.000,- (Hilangkan 3 angka NOL terakhir)

Foto Ikan 

*Spoiler* for _Ikan No 1 - 15_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Ikan No 16 - 30_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Ikan No 31 - 45_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Ikan No 45 - 60_: Show









*Spoiler* for _Ikan No 60 - 70_: Show











*Spoiler* for _Video No 1 - 10_: Show




Video no. 01 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mc2b6FWviEA
Video no. 02 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJy7IkozJ4I
Video no. 03 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwC-w3qyZQs
Video no. 04 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvT8NKM3w3I
Video no. 05 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vzbsSWLmm1Q
Video no. 06 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKwMnFMseEk
Video no. 07 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmNUN04gdag
Video no. 08 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xgcQlxfT8MY
Video no. 09 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1Gikj89uQ
Video no. 10 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-qMqLB8tO8




*Spoiler* for _Video No 11-20_: Show




Video no. 11 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2btFt_67zIw
Video no. 12 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbhKTKKpVSk
Video no. 13 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qn-eN-l3044
Video no. 14 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=50caP0fKayM
Video no. 15 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QlE9QdEBYWk
Video no. 16 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i82nO6Cziag
Video no. 17 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpRKvt8QvDg
Video no. 18 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O75ON6AQvbI
Video no. 19 —  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=29HUG8cogMA
Video no. 20 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEmCOU8VKi4




*Spoiler* for _Video No 21-30_: Show




Video no. 21 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivazZRcWiUA
Video no. 22 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGEransH5ag
Video no. 23 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYvWpQXqUlw
Video no. 24 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eq9JCiQ6m4g
Video no. 25 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pPj1v_st4nY
Video no. 26 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLm3S12i_e8
Video no. 27 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmE-FkMKb7U
Video no. 28 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ULXb_A4TlrE
Video no. 29 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCsePZYaNhM
Video no. 30 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eC21vKCSqo




*Spoiler* for _Video No 31-40_: Show




Video no. 31 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OBt0U5FKxI
Video no. 32 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyrPUNsP-B8
Video no. 33 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n807VxYPlpc
Video no. 34 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzV20lGOWiY
Video no. 35 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVJk9g9W53Y
Video no. 36 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIz7FBcsvQs
Video no. 37 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3DFUzf-GF8
Video no. 38 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7U1BleX_NdE
Video no. 39 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K2UZwNzODKM
Video no. 40 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKFJi-Ke-24




*Spoiler* for _Video No 41-50_: Show




Video no. 41 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ip3POlY7aeo
Video no. 42 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6xgTZ38fD0
Video no. 43 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SUXCNmxvsvc
Video no. 44 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-XyVxkeY2eA
Video no. 45 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3qC9NZEnMo
Video no. 46 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOo_48-y05Y
Video no. 47 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MaU-Xb6o9Sc
Video no. 48 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hctSx6_0R4
Video no. 49 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZz7xAHAyCo
Video no. 50 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEPoPlQolvU




*Spoiler* for _Video No 51-60_: Show




Video no. 51 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbRkqcLu_lc
Video no. 52 — https://youtu.be/R1SVgXLLoSA
Video no. 53 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6SuLBM47lE
Video no. 54 — https://youtu.be/buRxWIP82hg
Video no. 55 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhwWlPjJ7mE
Video no. 56 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kW3wWHoTvd0
Video no. 57 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McVzQSwjQco
Video no. 58 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piioxhsuPiA
Video no. 59 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0cvGo-a4jRQ
Video no. 60 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRPJyh464EQ




*Spoiler* for _Video No 61-70_: Show




Video no. 61 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJGRhLK8FTA
Video no. 62 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDH8kkXBt_A
Video no. 63 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ay08ncN9MJA
Video no. 64 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6_3K93FfDQ
Video no. 65 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLT-SHnsGPo
Video no. 66 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rFlX5gET3Eo
Video no. 67 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCbl413FvmE
Video no. 68 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhZjqSAaPK0
Video no. 69 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1Y-3PFEIso
Video no. 70 — https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKAJScE1Pcw



*LETS START !! LET THE BEST FISH WINS.*

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 11=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 60=4500

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 8=5000
#bid 55=5000
#bid 60=5000

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 8=6000

----------


## TUKANG KOI

#bid 54=4500

----------


## idung

#bid 8=6500

----------


## idung

#bid 12=4700
#bid 14=4800
#bid 17=4900

----------


## idung

#bid 23=5000
#bid 35=4700
#bid 36=4800

----------


## idung

#bid 37=4700
#bid 54=4800
#bid 56=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 61=4700
#bid 64=4800
#bid 70=4900

----------


## yudione

#bid 2 = 4500
#bid 23 = 5100

----------


## ferrylambong

#bid 2 = 4600

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 8=7000

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 23=5500

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 08=7100

----------


## Yale

#bid 11=4600

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 64=5000

----------


## Hendrysantara

#bid 54=5000

----------


## chanstyle

#bid 54=5000

----------


## idung

#bid 8=6500

----------


## idung

#bid 8=8000

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=4700
#bid 18=4500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 5=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 48=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 65=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 9=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 14=5000

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 17=6000

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 22=4500

----------


## MGM

#bid 65=4600

----------


## david_pupu

test bid test

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 8=8100

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 33=4500
#bid 36=4900

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 8=9000
#bid 9=5000

----------


## juliuspaul138

#bid 23=6000

----------


## nenblok

#bid 70=5000

----------


## Movenpick7

#bid 44=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 67=4500
#bid 68=4500

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 39=4500
#bid 36=5000

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 54=7000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 35=5000

----------


## Ady

#bid 11=4700
#bid 41=4500

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 8=7000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53 = 4500
#bid 60 = 5100

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 36=5100

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 12=4800

----------


## Burger Prince

#bid 60=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 19=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 22=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 28=4500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=4500

----------


## ferrylambong

#bid 2=4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 59=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=5500

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 19=4700

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=4900

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 31=4500
#bid 64=5600

----------


## DDavin

Join Date

#bid 42=4500

----------


## Hendrysantara

#bid 64 = 5700

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 8=9100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=6000

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 8=9200

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 64=6100

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 22=4800

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 11=4800

----------


## reregination

#bid 1=4500
#bid 24=4500
#bid 48=4600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 9=5100
#bid 70=5100

----------


## idung

#bid 8=9500
#bid 12=5000
#bid 14=5200

----------


## idung

#bid 17=6200
#bid 23=6200
#bid 35=5200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=10000

----------


## idung

#bid 36=5300
#bid 61=6200
#bid 54=7200
#bid 64=6400
#bid 70=5400

----------


## idung

#bid 8=12000

----------


## Spirit

#bid 32=4500
#bid 45=4500
#bid 46=4500

----------


## nona maniez

#bid 14=5300
#bid 64=6500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 70=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 48=4700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 19=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 22=5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 36=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 60=6000

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 36=5600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 35=5300

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 35=5400

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=4600

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 35=5500

----------


## ferrylambong

#bid 2=5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=4700

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 54=7300

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 19=5000

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 68=4700

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 22=5100

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 48=4.800

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=5100

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 48=4800

----------


## ferrylambong

#bid 2=5200

----------


## Cia

#bid 9=5500
#bid 70=5600

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 70=6000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 48=5000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 5=4600
#bid 23=6300
#bid 28=4600
#bid 48=5100

----------


## reregination

#bid 6=4500
#bid 48=5500

----------


## Monggalana

#bid 43=4500

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 4= 4500

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=5500

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 53= 4600

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 36=5700

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 36=5800

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 36=6000

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 36=8000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 56=5100

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 28=5000

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 54=9000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 48=6000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 68=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 22=5200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 19=5100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 48=6100
#bid 28=5100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 6=4600
#bid 15=4500
#bid 18=4600
#bid 25=4500

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 13=4500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=12100

----------


## fred_the_red

#bid 22=5400

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=4700

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=6500

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 8=12200

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=12300

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 8=12400

----------


## pieth

> #bid 8=12400


halo om , tolong di buka Inbox nya yah thank youuuuu

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 28=5200

----------


## Coen37

#bid 56=5200

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 60=6100

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=12500
#bid 54=9100

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 8=12600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 66=4500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=13000

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 53 = 4800

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=13500

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=4900

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=4800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=5000

----------


## calvinsusanto92

#bid 12=5100

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 53=5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=14000

----------


## JakobVyrobek

#bid 35=5600

----------


## yudione

#bid 18=4700

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 5=4700

----------


## ChristiantoCoax

#bid 60=6200

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 6=4700

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 7=4500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 68=4900

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 5=4900
#bid 23=6700
#bid 28=5300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 68=5000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=14200

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=14100

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 48=6200

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=14300

----------


## pieth

> #bid 12=5100


Halo om bisa cek Inbox nya? thank you

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=14500

----------


## ferrylambong

#bid 2=5800

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=6200
#bid 60=6300
#bid 64=6600

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 8=14700

----------


## Slametkurniawan

#bid 70=6500

----------


## Dedysyah86

#bid 28=5400

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=6800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=5200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=6300

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 28=6800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 70=7000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 48=6400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=15000

----------


## FYG

#bid 23 =6800

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=7000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=14500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 64=6700

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=6400

----------


## Dody_Wanda

#bid 68=5200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=7000
#bid 28=7000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 60=6400

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 5=5000

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 60=6500

----------


## 29kois

#bid 64=6800

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=15500

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=7800

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 28=7800

----------


## coaxs

#bid 25=4600

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=5300

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=6900

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=6600

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 25=4700

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=7900

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=6600

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 60=6100

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=6700

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 60=6700

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=8100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=15600

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=6500

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 60=6800

----------


## 29kois

#bid 64=7000

----------


## pieth

> #bid 2=8100


halo om bisa cek inbox nya? thank you

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=6900

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=16000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=5400

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=7100

----------


## Jason Nurjadi

#bid 50=4800

----------


## coaxs

#bid 25=4800
#bid 24=4600
#bid 60=7000

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=7100

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=16100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 37=4800

----------


## idung

#bid 8=13000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=5600

----------


## idung

#bid 8=16200

----------


## idung

#bid 23=7200

----------


## idung

#bid 56=5400

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=7100

----------


## idung

#bid 12=5400
#bid 14=5400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 12=5200

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=16300

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 25=4900
#bid 60=7200

----------


## reregination

#bid 6=5000
#bid 48=6700

----------


## FYG

#bid 23 =7300

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 66 =4600

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=8200

----------


## Coen37

#bid 56=5500

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 11=5000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 66=4700

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=5500

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 66 = 4800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 66=4900

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 14=5500

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 66 = 5000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 65=4700

----------


## pieth

> #bid 14=5500


malam om , please check inbox yah thank you

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 66=5100

----------


## calvinsusanto92

#bid 12= 5600

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=17000
#bid 60=7200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=6800

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=7300

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=7300

----------


## idung

#bid 8=17100
#bid 12=6000
#bid 14=6000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=7500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=17200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=7400
#bid28=7900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=5000

----------


## coaxs

#bid 8=18000

----------


## Aaron Oei

#bid 50=4900

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=7000

----------


## reynaldojkt

#bid 66= 5300

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=7600

----------


## idung

#bid 23=7700
#bid 56=6000
#bid 54=9400

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=7100

----------


## idung

#bid 8=20000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=7800
#bid 28=8000

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=7500

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=7000

----------


## FYG

#bid 23 = 7900

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=20500

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65= 4800

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=7600

----------


## idung

#bid 23=8100

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 14=6100

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 65=4900
#bid 11=5100

----------


## pieth

> #bid 65= 4800


halo om please check inbox yah thank you

----------


## calvinsusanto92

#bid 12 = 6100

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=8000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 50=5100

Bagi 1e ya kawan

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=8100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=5200

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=8200

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 11=5200

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=8500

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 50=5300

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 48=8600

----------


## frostbitez

#bid 70=7200

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=8000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 50=5400

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=5500

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=8700

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=8100

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 50=5600

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65= 5000

----------


## herrydragon

> #bid 60=8100


Too strong ‼️‼️

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 21=4500

----------


## herrydragon

> Too strong ‼️‼️





> #bid 50=5600


Too strong

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=5700

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 50=5800

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=8800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=5600

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=8300

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=8900

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 50=6000

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 70=7500

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 53=5900

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=6000

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 5=5100

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 5=5500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=6100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=6200

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=8500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=8500

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=8600

----------


## CrazyGuy

#bid 12=6500

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=8600

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 50=8000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=8700

----------


## idung

#bid 12=7000
#bid 23=9000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=7100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 65=5100

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=8800

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=8900

----------


## idung

#bid 8=21000

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=9000

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65=5200

----------


## nenblok

#bid 70=8000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 8=21100

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 70=8500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 65=5300

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=9100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=9100

----------


## nenblok

#bid 70=10000

----------


## FYG

#bid 2 = 8300

----------


## SunGoKoi

#bid 50=8100

----------


## idung

#bid 12=7700
#bid 23=9900

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=10100

----------


## idung

#bid 64=7200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=7300

----------


## idung

#bid 14=6300

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=6300

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=6400

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 38=4500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 9=5700

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=6500

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65=5300

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=5800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=6600

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 9=5900

----------


## damai 2021

#bid 6=5100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=6000

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=7800

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=9000

----------


## reregination

#bid 6=5500

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=9100

----------


## yudione

#bid 2 = 8400

----------


## idung

#bid 12=8100
#bid 23=11000

----------


## Dorayaki

#bid 53=7000

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=8500

----------


## FYG

#bid 2=8500

----------


## FYG

#bid 2 = 8600

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 28=8100

----------


## 9KOI

Bid 23=11100

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=8800

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 53=7100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=11100

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 5=5600

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=9200

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 9=6100

----------


## yudione

#bid 2 = 8900

----------


## FYG

#bid 2=9000

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=9300

----------


## yudione

#bid 2 = 9100

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=9500

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=9500

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=9600

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=11200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=9600

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=9200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=9300

----------


## B-Kenz

#bid 2=9900

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=9800

----------


## pieth

Total Hadiah sebesar *Rp 65.000.000,-*

Grand Champion sebesar _Rp 25.000.000,-_
RGC sebesar _Rp 15.000.000,-_
Juara 1 sebesar _Rp 12.500.000,-_
Juara 2 Ssbesar _Rp 7.500.000,-_
Juara 3 sebesar _Rp 5.000.000,-_
_NB Akan Keluar jika Omset mencapai Rp 315.000.000,-_ atau semua ikan ter BID

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=9700

----------


## reregination

#bid 48=9500

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=11500

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=9900

----------


## FYG

#bid 23=11600

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65=5400

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=10000

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 48=9600

----------


## Hendrysantara

#bid 54 = 9500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 65=5500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=6200

----------


## idung

#bid 23=12000

----------


## 9KOI

#bid 23=12100

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 9=6300

----------


## FYG

#bid 2=10100

----------


## rakhmadta

#bid 18=4800

----------


## herrydragon

#bid 55=5100

----------


## coaxs

#bid 60=10000

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 60=10100

----------


## yudione

#bid 2=10200

----------


## idung

#bid 23=13000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 18=4900

----------


## idung

#bid 54=9900

----------


## 7kimkoi

#bid 65=5600

----------


## Hendrysantara

#bid 54 = 10500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 9=6400

----------


## pieth

3menit menuju ending

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=7400

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=7500

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=7800

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 54=10600

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=7900

----------


## Hendrysantara

#bid 54 = 10700

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=8000

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 52=4500

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=8100

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=8500

----------


## ipaul888

#bid 12=8200

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=8600

----------


## Saskiagotik

#bid 64=9000

----------


## pieth

2menit menuju ending yah teman2

----------


## Budi Susanto Penghwat

#bid 64=9100

----------


## pieth

last minuteeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## pieth

*test test test 

CLOSED 

Thanks for all participant , Good Luck and ENJOY*

----------


## pieth

Ikan No 3 diambil oleh om Asrial Cibubur

----------


## pieth

Ikan No. 20 , 47 , 69 diambil oleh om Julianto Akiong

----------


## pieth

No 58 diambil oleh Frostbitez
No 16 diambil oleh Rifky Hilman

----------


## pieth

No 27 di ambil oleh om Ferry Surabaya

----------


## pieth

No 49 , 63 di ambil oleh 9koi

----------


## pieth

No 30 diambil oleh om Herru Magetan
No 62 diambil oleh om Njo Agus

----------


## pieth

No 40 diambil oleh om Yuen

----------


## pieth

No 29 diambil oleh om Ferry Bandung

----------


## pieth

No 9 , 21 , 59 pindah nama atas nama Adria Effendy

----------


## pieth

No 51 di ambil oleh om Deki Cilangkap

----------


## B-Kenz

Om pieth, aku sudah transfer

----------


## pieth

> #bid 22=5400


Please check inbox yah om thank you

----------


## pieth

> Om pieth, aku sudah transfer


Oke siap koko

----------


## pieth

> Please check inbox yah om thank you


Ditunggu konfirmasinya sampai dengan besok yah

----------

